# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  New Black Ratsnake (: [pic heavy]

## Nyxxi

Just bought a new ratsnake, even though I originally went to buy a ball python... walked into my friend's house and she was about to get rid of her snakes (a carpet, ball and blood python, as well as a few corns and rats), and I just fell in love... (: He's got the cutest face I've ever seen. Little bit of personality, kinda still flighty and easily agitated, but I think he'll calm down fairly quickly. She doesn't know how old he is, but I believe he's about two years, personally. Measures up at 39 inches of length, and a tad bit underweight, but we'll fix that right up... 

What I need is a name. Any suggestions?  :Smile: 









One happy owner, with a new apartment-approved pet.  :Very Happy:  lol

----------


## Anya

He's beeeeautiful!!  :Very Happy:  Congrats. ^_^ I've recently been getting into colibrids a lot more....I'm feeling a little guilty, but I actually enjoy them more than my balls.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I think you made a good choice! Look at his wittle face!

----------


## Mike41793

That shirt makes it look like you're sweating tye dye lmao

Hes angry looking. He has a sweet looking belly too!  :Good Job:

----------

_Anya_ (05-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good choice! 

Edit*
Reread and answered my question :p

----------


## Nyxxi

Colubrids are a lot more active than balls, lol... I love them to death, even though I intend to get a ball python eventually.  :Razz: 

Haha, I know right? It's the perfect mixture between a puppydog look and a mean little glare. He's got the attitude to go with the look right now though, haha. He got me yesterday cleaning his substrate up... and as you can imagine, the gore was terrible, I nearly lost my hand...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## lmtrej

Very nice new addition although I believe it's actually a Black Racer (_Coluber constrictor_) rather than a Black Ratsnake.

----------


## John1982

> Very nice new addition although I believe it's actually a Black Racer (_Coluber constrictor_) rather than a Black Ratsnake.


Definitely a racer, nice pickup!

----------


## 3skulls

That's what I was thinking. My question was for an age but I saw the answer in the OP.

----------


## Nyxxi

Haha oh goodness. That wouldn't surprise me, since I've been having my own little doubts. I thought he was a wonderfully uniform, totally black specimen for a black ratsnake. My friend got him from a friend, so she couldn't have been sure either. 

Welp. Good to know! lol.  :Razz:  Ah well.

----------


## John1982

> Haha oh goodness. That wouldn't surprise me, since I've been having my own little doubts. I thought he was a wonderfully uniform, totally black specimen for a black ratsnake. My friend got him from a friend, so she couldn't have been sure either. 
> 
> Welp. Good to know! lol.  Ah well.


Still a very cool species to keep. Bear in mind they are sight hunters and quite capable of pinpointing your weak spots(watch that thing around your face). They'll eat pretty much anything they can overpower, including snakes. I don't think they're bred much in captivity so it's probably wild caught, likely as a youngling, but has since tamed down a bit as I see no blood flowing in the pictures. In my limited experience(WC juveniles when I was a kid) they do best in large, naturalistic setups. Kept otherwise I could seldom get the suckers feeding.

----------


## Nyxxi

> I don't think they're bred much in captivity so it's probably wild caught, likely as a youngling, but has since tamed down a bit as I see no blood flowing in the pictures.


That changed two days after I got him settled in. Reached in to grab his water bowl because he'd made a mess of it, and he got me three times before I could pull the dish out. Of course, not a terrible amount of blood, hehe.  :Wink:  

He does make a very active specimen though, and I noticed how visual he is. He'll follow my movements through the room as I walk around.

----------


## valhalha30

My young male Lucy Texas Rat is the same exact way.

I can't put my hand into his tank without being chased, struck at, or rattled at. It's kinda funny, since he's too small to really hurt me lol. I think he is starting to realize that too.... he's a lot less tank aggressive now, and becoming less bitey outside of the tank.
He and my other young female colubrid hybrid love tracking my movements.

A few days ago I was taking a hoodie off near her tank, and she went into "seek and strike mode" which made me giggle at her attempt at being tough.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You gotta love snakes, colubrids especially, for how much of a personality they have and develop too.

----------


## Pyrate81

1.  Pretty snake.   

2.  Pretty girl.  

3.  Nice pit stains.   :Wink: 

3.  Name  suggestions:  It's a black racer, it's a bit aggressive, I'm thinking a  nascar theme.  Perhaps Rubber, Tyre, Goodyear,  Tony Stewart? Danika  Patrick?  
    Other possibilities for names-  Bully, Racer, Pepper, Charcoal/Coal, Brisket

----------


## Neal

Nice snake. I've always preferred colubrids over any of the other snakes because they're more active and pay a lot more attention of everything going on. Though I don't have to worry about mine showing any signs of aggression as it's not their style. I don't think my snakes have even any documented bites. My little one loves to be held too, so that makes it all the more fun of taking him out. Your guy should calm down once you start handling him, as most rats do but then rarely they are some that stay nippy. Just be careful with him around your face as you don't want to get nailed in the eye because that isn't pleasant.

----------

